# Looking to start making plastisol/digital transfers in-house



## Mkkent (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm looking for some help - we currently use a combination of professionally made platisol, and digital finish transfers (purchased externally), alongside cutting standard vinyl and Roland Versa prints for our smaller print runs. 

We are getting through hundreds of thousands of prints per year, and for the last couple of years have toyed with the idea of trying to create plastisol/digital prints in-house. Screen printing is not something we currently run in-house which is why the thought of plastisol seems somewhat daunting. But we have had great success with a digital finish print too, which I think may be more suitable.

I am not entirely happy with our Roland Versa print finish, and would ideally look at moving these into something that's more professional.

I'm basically looking for some pointers around how the process works, which machines I need to be looking at, whether this is actually cost effective (especially for smaller runs), what space/size these machines require etc.

Any help would be massively appreciated!

Thanks,

Mike


----------

